# FET and acupuncture



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi!

We have 3 frosties waiting. Due to start natural FET either next cycle or the one after. Have arranged first acupuncture consultation next Friday. Is there a recommended amount of sessions prior to treatment? Never had acu but have read so many positive things about it. 

Would appreciate hearing your experiences.

mrsmac
x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Mrsmac

Am in a similar boat, waiting for next AF then few weeks after start medicated FET, possibly early Feb.  After last tx and reading so many good experiences on here about acupuncture decided to try it and went for first appointment in November last year.  Explained what wanted and when treatment would be and lady said that she would give me a few treatments to balance my chi.  This has amounted to a session every two weeks since then.  She then said that once treatment starts she would see me a couple of times during injections etc including few days before ET and then 1 or 2 days after ET.  As long as she knows where I'm up to in my cycle she would treat me accordingly.

Was quite needle phobic before having treatment otherwise would never have even considered acupuncture but its not bad.  First time think I was too nervous to enjoy the benefits of it properly, but second time felt that relaxed nearly fell asleep on the table.

Hope this helps some, and good luck with your treatment.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls

I'm in the same boat - just had first BFN and have 3 frosties I'd like to use asap but considering acupuncture to help things along.  Trying to pluck up the courage to call the acu clinic.  Just wondering - did your clinic have any issue with this - I'm hoping mine would recommend it

LuuLuu


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi Sprinkles and LuuLuu

Wishing you both lots of luck with future treatment. Looking forward to starting acupuncture. Don't know much about what it actually does. Increase blood flow to uterus?? Not sure. Most importantly it will help chill us out.

mrsmac
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ya

I just had my first BFN in Dec and have two frosties waiting for me. I too have decided to go for acupunture for my frosties I have my first appointment on Monday. I didnt have acu with my IVF as I wasnt too sure about it but I know it sounds awful but at the time I really couldnt justify the expense and in a way I wish I had now. 

I have done a lot of research and discoved it people who have ACU are more than likely to have a postive result I cant remember the exact figure but I think it increased chances by 50%. 

I spoke to my consultant and he seems to agree it might give me better chance.

Hope we all get what we wish for this year good luck

Caz.s


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Caz - Like you, the BFN is all very recent and raw for me.  I also couldn't justify the expense as we self funded our first cycle due to the waiting list.  Now I'm thinking, its a £1000 for my FET and I really don't care about the cost - I just want it to work!!!

Think I'm going to pluck up the courage to give the acu clinic a ring tomorrow!!!  Also got my OPK's today because I'm worried about a natural FET as I've never been certain I've had a surge with those damn kits so got the most expensive digi ones - that way, when I see my Cons, I can always request a medicated FET if the surge isn't there.

Would be great to keep in touch with all you girls to see how we enjoy the acu!!!

Have a lovely evening.

LuuLuu


----------



## tonik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am also having my first acu appt tomorrow!  We also did our first cycle in Dec08 which resulted in a BFN, so we are hoping to try again with our five frosties (hopefully non-medicated) mid to end Feb.

I am a little skeptical about whether the acu will make a difference, but thought we have nothing to lose, and have read so many positive things about it, if nothing else, if it helps me relax then that has to be a good thing!  Look forward to hearing how you get on with your first appts this week!

x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Tonik

Definitely would like to know how you get on this week as you'll probably be well ahead of me!!!

I'm just trying to decide on a clinic now - contacting two then will make a decision.

LuuLuu


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi!

Acupuncture consultation booked for Friday - first one. Feeling nervous and excited. Looking forward to comparing notes with you all. 

mrsmac
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had acupuncture leading up to FET and just before and after transfer and as you can see by my ticker it worked for me!  I also had reflexology.  I don't know if it helped but it was very relaxing!  I didn't do anything with my fresh cycle which resulted in a BFN.

Wishing you all lots of luck  

xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Snowdrop - that really gives me hope!!! Emily is sooooo cute!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## SarahAB (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm in a similar position - got a BFN at Christmas   after first IVF and going for medicated FET in early Feb. I had my first acu treatment last week and I liked it. He did this relaxation technique to start with which was fab - I can't believe how calm and relaxed I felt so quickly. He taught be some tricks to do myself which are really helping so far.

The actual needles were fine although some hurt more than others but nothing too bad. He said these related to particular areas and will change throughout the treatment. I've had reflexology during my IUIs which did relax me but I was never convinced it would actually help me get a BFP. I believe in this more somehow - hopefully that positive thinking will help!

I spoke to my clinic who were very positive about me going and said they feel it's very helpful. 

So it's all systems going - scary starting again when I'm still getting over the BFN. I think acupuncture will really help managing the stress & emotion and makes me feel like I'm doing everything I possibly can which helps because I'm a control freak  .

Looking forward to hearing how everyone gets on!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everyone

I have just returned from my first acu session and I gotta say i agree with sarah I actually felt really positive and I only wish I had it with my IVF.

Yes some needles were slightly uncomfortable but it was not painful. The session lasted just over an hour and I had some put into my legs toes hand neck back and tummy. I felt so much better once I had the tx I actually popped into my mums house on way home and she said you seem weird (I havent told anyone bout this tx) are you ok you seem happy.

Yes I felt so much better I cant actually describe it very strange but good. I have to take 4 pils that stink three times per day. I also have to take my body temp everyday and then have to have weekly sessions with her. The pills will hopefully get rid of all the old lining and then I will take some more that will make the lining perfect for my little frosties.

I  suffer from cold hands and feet which I really hate and she thinks that my uterus is also cold and not very good for implantation and I need to put a hot water bottle on my tummy everyday.

Really praying this works and we all get our BFP this year

Caz.s


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Wow caz and sarah,

That sounds so positive. Can't wait til my shot on Friday. Did your therapist take a full health / fertility history? 


Snowdrop - lovely to hear your success from FET and acupuncture.

mrsmac
x


----------



## tonik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Congrats to you snowdrop!  You show us that there is hope for us all yet  

Well I had my first acu appt today and I'm still not sure about it!  She asked me lots of questions first about my health and fertility history and where I am in my cycle, and what is happening next etc.  She said she wasn't familiar with the non-medicated FET protocol which didn't really fill me much with confidence so I explained that to her!

Then she took both pulses and looked at my tongue.  She stuck four needles in me to start with, one in each foot I think, and two in my right hand, and she left them in for about 15 mins whilst we chatted.  Then she took my pulses again and left the the needles for a bit longer, then she took them out and did three more needles which were straight in and out again - one in the side of my left knee which was quite painful!  None of the others hurt, and some of them I hardly felt at all.

I felt the dull ache in a few of them that you read about, but didn't feel particularly relaxed by it, especially as her son was practising piano downstairs, and the cat was meowing quite loudly outside the door!

Caz it sounds like you had many more needles than me, and your session lasted a lot longer, mine was only about 40 minutes!

Sarah, sounds like yours was much more relaxing!

I am going to stick with it for the time being anyway and see how it goes, now that I know what to expect, maybe I will find it different next time!  Next appt in two weeks...!

x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone looks like there's a lot of us in the same boat at the same time.

Good luck MrsMac for consultation on Friday, you'll be fine and hopefully enjoy it.

Hi Snowdrop1 ~ thank you for positivity on acupuncture makes me even more optimistic

Hi Caz.s ~ not so bad is it?  You had needles in loads of place though I've only had them in legs and hands, and first ones last night in stomach.  She did say she would change them depending on where in treatment.  Like you have always had extremely cold feet but have to say how amazingly warm they've been since starting acu, its wonderful.


Hi Tonik ~ hi sounds like your acu was different again, we all seem to have different ones but guess we are all different and potentially at different stages.  Lady always looks at my tongue dont know what she can tell from that?  I always get dull ache in right hand, every time.  Maybe you could you ask the lady to ask her son to stop practicing piano next time, does make a difference I think if its nice and quiet and you're paying good money for it, sure she wouldnt mind.

Hi SarahAB ~ I'm with you even if it just chills me out and relaxes me through treatment will be good.

Hi LuuLuu ~ did you manage to find a clinic? 

I'm waiting for AF to arrive then I can ring up to be booked onto treatment cycle, medicated FET, should be any time soon fingers crossed.  Starting to go for acupuncture every week now and must admit it is expensive but it feels great to be pampering myself for a good cause, and every time I go it convinces me that needles are ok!!

Fingers crossed that we get our longed for BFPs this year


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Eveyone

I just have to say that I cant wait for my next Acu sessions. Monday night afterwards I had my best sleep in years and I really mean that. 

Sprinkles I am in the same boat waiting for the AF to arrive it was meant to be today but no show and it is never late and yes I done a test (3 actually ) and all BFN but oh Well. I have heard that the forst one after the IVF AF takes foresver to come as all the drugs play with your symptoms. I can then call the clinic too and get the tx diary and then heres to my little frosties coming home.

Tonik sounds like you didnt have as good as session as I did. was your clinic reccommended to you. I was lucky another lady had started a thread for acu in Southampton on my lady was praised the most. Good luck for next session.

Mrs Mac Good luck for fridau I sure you are going to love it!!!

Sarah I agree its so relaxing and I am a really strung out person who finds it so hard to relax.

Luuluu how the search for clinic going perhaps you should start a thread for your area and see what responses at least you know you will get a good one!!

Good luck everyone and lets all get our BFP this year and heres to us all being pregnant and sober for the next 10 months   xx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Caz.s ~ my first AF after tx was 45 days and never been longer than 32 before.  When I went on Monday to acupuncture I told her that I was on day 26 and she said that the needles she would do would help to bring AF on so I wouldnt be 45 days again and whether its that or not feel like AF could arrive tomorrow so have great hope for this acupuncture lark!!!  

Here's to AF's arriving on time!!!


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Had first acupuncture session last night. Really liked the therapist straight away, and she seemed to know all about each stage of treatment. Think there were 6 or 7 needles used. 2 on my feet, 2 front of calves, 2 below my knees and 1 on my forehead. Think that's right. Could feel heat travelling through my whole body. Asked if she'd put a needle in my stomach, but no. It felt so warm. So amazing to find out about it all. Didn't know anything about cold / warm abdomen reflecting on the state of the uterus. Felt so chilled out afterwards and had great night's sleep. Definitely a fan! Next app in 3 weeks because therapist is on holiday for 2 weeks. Can't wait. Discussed natural FET. She will do a session directly before and after embryo transfer.

Sprinkles - amazing to think it can help shorten your cycle. 

Caz - I agree. Here's to pregnancy and sobriety in 2009!

Tonik - hope you get more out of your second session.


mrsmac
x


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah brilliant that you enjoyed your session and got a really good therapist, hope all comes good for you mrsmac  

Dont know whether it was the acupuncture on Monday or not but AF arrived, on time on Friday, so just waiting to hear from hospital if they'll accept me for treatment this month, they should have called me back Friday afternoon but there was a mix up so should hear Monday.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Sprinkles - that's great news. Delighted for you. Look forward to hearing all about it.

        


mrsmac
x


----------



## tonik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi caz.s and mrsmac glad you both enjoyed your first session - is so good to compare notes with everyone else!  I will keep my fingers crossed that my next session is better!

Sprinkles that's fab news   Hope you get accepted this month!

x


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

just wanted to say that even though i had 2 failed ivf session, my regular acupuncture sessions help to calm my nerve and as am awaiting starting my fet in september, my acupuncturist has now decided to nourish and prepare my womb and hopefully all will result in joy


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Good luck sexybabe.............Im thinking of having acc for my FET.  My brother actually does acc at his physio clinic and apparently is very good!  Would it be appropriate for my brother to do it.... what I mean is do you keep your clothes on etc?  Need to know as if its not I will go to someone else!


----------

